
Windows 95 UI Kit - Murkin
https://demo.themesberg.com/windows-95-ui-kit/
======
benibela
Cool, perhaps I use it for my app page.

But enabling Javascript messed the fonts up, went from
[https://imgur.com/6H3mIPl](https://imgur.com/6H3mIPl) to
[https://imgur.com/3XNnjBr](https://imgur.com/3XNnjBr)

